# Show me your 10 gallon projects



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

Hey all, only have space right now for a puny 10 gallon  

Thinking of re-doing mine. Currently has no inhabitants other than plants, gnats, and the occasional shrooms. 

Don't mind my daughters "marker pals" or whatever they are. 

















This tank really isn't "doing it" for me. I really only see vert tanks in 10g here. Anyone have any creative 10g builds to help me out?? 

Thanks!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have any 10 gallon horizontals to share with you, but I can offer some build advice:

Your current tank doesn't have any sense of depth or organization. It's a little choked, so the first suggestion I have would be to design it going low to high in terms of plant height, front to back. Is that a tree fern panel background? If so, mount some epiphytes (I love orchids, ferns, and dischidia personally). Low growing plants to the front- nice creeping varieties of peperomia, trailing violets, etc. By using different plant heights, you can get lots of depth in the design.


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

actually, it's stone textured spray paint applied to the outside of the tank!  

I think it adds great natural color(although it is flat) 

I haven't really tended this tank at all, just let the plants go wild. I would like to open the front up a bit for better viewing.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here are my tens and one sixteen and a 12x12x18 exoterra wich is like a ten.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

These are my 10g tanks. The second one looks a little "fake" because the background is mostly exposed silicone.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here was my imitator tank back in June....









And now.....


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is mine .


----------



## reptileink (May 1, 2005)

while I appreciate all of the pics, I am looking more for horizontal setups.

Keep em coming!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

So many nice tanks for being so small


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm almost embarrased to show this one, but here it is. It has been hard for me to make a nice 10 gallon long. There's just not enough space. But even though people push larger tanks, I have found my frogs enjoy breeding in smaller tanks rather than larger ones. I have never had any eggs in my 150 gallon even though I have tried all of my frogs in there to see if any of them would like it. If I want them to breed, I put them in a 10 or at least a 20 gallon. I get tons of eggs that way.










This is one time I tried to get fancy with a 10 gallon by adding a small pond, and even spanish moss. It didn't last long before I redid the tank.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my 10 vert for my intermedius


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

A couple of mine through the years...




























John


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

my ten after it was first planted


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That one is just crazy looking with the black and white rocks. It's "loud" but it's got a nice theme


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Is that bark in the last tank? from what i heard bark is not the best substrate to use cause it represents a chocking hazard for your frogs. Don't ask me why they sell it in the pet stores


----------



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of my rack with 12 10 gallons


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dont know how the bark could be a choking hazard as it is about the size of my frogs heads.... But before the frogs went in there I had a nice layer of sphagnum and leaf litter down


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is a 10L. It has been growing for about a month now. No frogs in it. Primarily just for growing out plants for other tanks.


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dang, Shawn, got enough 10 gal. verts? 

I actually like the smaller front panel you use, makes good sense and looks better than the ones I used to make....

Scott


----------



## bob21115 (Feb 23, 2008)

imitator83 said:


> Dang, Shawn, got enough 10 gal. verts?
> 
> I actually like the smaller front panel you use, makes good sense and looks better than the ones I used to make....
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott.

I had the empty rack and 30 cracked 10's in the basement.


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's my 10 gallon project. No inhabitants at this time except isopods, various microfauna and a small spider that likes to hide for weeks. It's used for experimental stuff, right now I want to see what I can do with that Ficus benjamina 'Natascha'. I'm planning on trimming it regularly to maintain some kind of "canopy" and see how that affects the moss and microfauna. 

I'm sorry for the bad pics but I only had a phone camera available right now:


















Close-up of the water feature. The Fittonias and Anubias are growing nicely, they seem to like it. I have three types of moss in there as well, two species indigenous to Sweden and one I think is tropical, it was growing in the pot the Pinguicula weser came in from the store.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ You know I think that is one of the first 10's I have seen that dont look tiny. Very well done!


----------

